# Jerry Barr Obituary



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Our prayers are with Jerry's family and friends.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks alan for the info, jerry will be missed , he was always at the shoots ready to help anyone , and always had a smile on his face, i will miss him .he was a good friend to all barebow shooters


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I would like all of us Barebow,Bowhunter and Trad. shooters to deadicate the up comming shoot in Vegas to Jerry, Paul Double and David Hughes for we have lost 3 of the best friends us nonsight shooters could have lost this year. I hope that all of urging that I have been doing will entice more to show up. Come on and lets break the 40 number and as some of you know Jerry was always there and shot like crap but he always had a smile and warm hand shake for all.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You can tell I am not thinking straight I meant Paul Davidson not double, for some reason I can not edit my own post???


----------



## skydog (Sep 20, 2004)

*another one gone*

It seems with each passing day another we lose a good archer and some one that was good for our sport. I will never be as good as these men but i will always continue to shoot barebow because of them. I just hope that some younger men and women will come and pick up were these men left off.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

I was able to shoot with Jerry several times in the last few years. He was a real class act and will be missed by all of us. Our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Prayers and condolences to his family. Had the pleasure to shoot with him and he will be missed, a great barebow shooter. Gar.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. I too had the pleasure to shoot with Jerry many years ago at one of the state shoots.
Prayers sent.


----------



## RMills (Jan 5, 2007)

We have lost a great one. Jerry always enjoyed watching arrows fly and shooting with his many friends. 
He always had a great attitude will be missed

Rusty Mills


----------

